# Cessione Milan: i cinesi vogliono l'accordo entro giugno.



## admin (15 Aprile 2016)

Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html) 


Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno. 
Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media, è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il 50% (minimo) e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.


----------



## ildemone85 (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html)
> 
> 
> Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno.
> Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media, è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il 50% (minimo) e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.



per me a breve ricompare pure bee, prima del voto servono tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Il fatto che non ci sia stata la smentita isterica di Finivest un pochino mi dà coraggio. Solo un pochino.


----------



## DannySa (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html)
> 
> 
> Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno.
> Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media, è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il 50% (minimo) e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.



E' così che si fa, quando si fanno le cose seriamente non ci saranno mai uscite del tipo: "Mò trovo i soldi e torno.."


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2016)

C'è caos in società, abbiamo cambiato allenatore e ci sono le elezioni.

Ragion per cui, estrema calma. E pregare.


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2016)

Si parla anche di nuovo stadio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Anche l'anno scorso, proprio in questo periodo, erano partiti i caroselli con i servizi commemorativi 24/24 sulla fine della presidenza Berlusconi.
Poi il 1° maggio, la buffonata con Bee e il saluto Namaste davanti all'hotel.

La coincidenza del periodo è colossale, da qui arriva la mia massima cautela.


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è caos in società, abbiamo cambiato allenatore e ci sono le elezioni.
> 
> Ragion per cui, estrema calma. E pregare.




Vero, stiamo calmi.
Con Berlusconi è possibile qualsiasi colpo di teatro.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html)
> 
> 
> Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno.
> Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media, è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il 50% (minimo) e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.



Aspetto smentita entro 24 ore di fininvest, altrimenti sarà più che reale....certamente i tempi sono maturi.


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Aspetto smentita entro 24 ore di fininvest, altrimenti sarà più che reale....certamente i tempi sono maturi.


Qui la smentita deve venire anche da altri soggetti citati, che non hanno bisogno di pubblicità gratuita come il signor Taechaubol.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è caos in società, abbiamo cambiato allenatore e ci sono le elezioni.
> 
> Ragion per cui, estrema calma. E pregare.



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html)
> 
> 
> Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno.
> Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media, è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il* 50% (minimo)* e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.



Non mollate!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Dai, dai, entro giugno aspetto la dichiarazione di Berlusconi che "il Milan è una questione di cuore", più la grafica di Milan Channel con "Grazie presidente"


----------



## Snake (15 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso, proprio in questo periodo, erano partiti i caroselli con i servizi commemorativi 24/24 sulla fine della presidenza Berlusconi.
> Poi il 1° maggio, la buffonata con Bee e il saluto Namaste davanti all'hotel.
> 
> La coincidenza del periodo è colossale, da qui arriva la mia massima cautela.



l'altra coincidenza è che queste notizie saltano fuori sempre nei momenti sportivamente più neri della stagione


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2016)

Adesso la chiusura la vogliono entro giugno. A maggio la vorranno entro luglio. A giugno chiederanno la chiusura entro agosto.


----------



## Alkampfer (15 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Adesso la chiusura la vogliono entro giugno. A maggio la vorranno entro luglio. A giugno chiederanno la chiusura entro agosto.



è normale che ci sia diffidenza dopo quanto successo, ma han preso le persone per dei pecoroni?


----------



## ignaxio (15 Aprile 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'altra coincidenza è che queste notizie saltano fuori sempre nei momenti sportivamente più neri della stagione



La questione è che noi siamo SEMPRE in crisi, quindi il periodo non fa differenza


----------



## wfiesso (15 Aprile 2016)

Balle, tutte balle, "non c'erano i tempi tecnici per concludere, resteremo io e il dottor galliani fino alla fine"


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ragazzi andarei a prendere le mie dichiarazioni di Settembre in cui scrivevo che la cosa sarebbe andata avanti FINO ALLE ELEZIONI .

e scommettiamo che poi dopo il voto scompariranno tutti ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, dai, entro giugno aspetto la dichiarazione di Berlusconi che "il Milan è una questione di cuore", più la grafica di Milan Channel con "Grazie presidente"



Tu ridi ma siamo sotto elezioni e da quel pazzo del nano mi aspetto di tutto... oramai è finito in tutti i campi e per raccattare qualche voto è capace di TUTTO


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html)
> 
> 
> Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno.
> Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. *Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media,[/*U] è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il 50% (minimo) e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.




Robin Li è il presidente di Hanergy (colosso di energia rinnovabile e fotovoltaico) oltre che fondatore del motore di ricerca Baidu..

Tornerebbe tutto..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Robin Li è il presidente di Hanergy (colosso di energia rinnovabile e fotovoltaico) oltre che fondatore del motore di ricerca Baidu..
> 
> Tornerebbe tutto..



Bingo  

Vista la conferma di Bloomberg direi che non si può più dubitare sulla veridicità dell'offerta e della trattativa. 

Che poi si concluda è un altro paio di maniche, visto che Berlusconi è imprevedibile. Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## malos (15 Aprile 2016)

Ci crederò alle firme.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

* Bellinazzo: la Cina è arrivata, lo diciamo da un anno. Rispetto e Bee la situazione è molto più nitida. C'è un soggetto ancora da identificare che offre tra i 750 e gli 850M per il 100% del Milan. Berlusconi è molto tentato e la scelta di Brocchi può essere letta in questo senso. Bee restava il suo preferito perché gli lasciava il comando, qui invece si tratta di cedere la maggioranza fin da subito. Se si troverà la quadra si venderà. Silvio comunque è tentatissimo.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Bellinazzo: la Cina è arrivata, lo diciamo da un anno. Rispetto e Bee la situazione è molto più nitida. C'è un soggetto ancora da identificare che offre tra i 750 e gli 850M per il 100% del Milan. Berlusconi è molto tentato e la scelta di Brocchi può essere letta in questo senso. Bee restava il suo preferito perché gli lasciava il comando, qui invece si tratta di cedere la maggioranza fin da subito. Se si troverà la quadra si venderà. Silvio comunque è tentatissimo.*


È tentatissimo ma alla fine resisterà, _perché il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce_


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Bellinazzo: la Cina è arrivata, lo diciamo da un anno. Rispetto e Bee la situazione è molto più nitida. C'è un soggetto ancora da identificare che offre tra i 750 e gli 850M per il 100% del Milan. Berlusconi è molto tentato e la scelta di Brocchi può essere letta in questo senso. Bee restava il suo preferito perché gli lasciava il comando, qui invece si tratta di cedere la maggioranza fin da subito. Se si troverà la quadra si venderà. Silvio comunque è tentatissimo.*



Dai Robin..è il momento


----------



## kolao95 (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * soggetto ancora da identificare*



Sé, ciao.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Bellinazzo: la Cina è arrivata, lo diciamo da un anno. Rispetto e Bee la situazione è molto più nitida. C'è un soggetto ancora da identificare che offre tra i 750 e gli 850M per il 100% del Milan. Berlusconi è molto tentato e la scelta di Brocchi può essere letta in questo senso. Bee restava il suo preferito perché gli lasciava il comando, qui invece si tratta di cedere la maggioranza fin da subito. Se si troverà la quadra si venderà. Silvio comunque è tentatissimo.*



Bah, io al 100% non ci credo proprio. Già un 50 (che può essere 49 o 51) più il resto tra 1-2 anni sarebbe più fattibile. Secondo me non lo cederà mai tutto subito.


----------



## siioca (15 Aprile 2016)

Berlusconi sarà anche in grado di manipolare media e giornali in Italia,ma non credo che possa farlo con Bloomberg, la trattativa è reale, ora non ci resta che sperare che Berlusconi accetti l'offerta.


----------



## Reblanck (15 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche l'anno scorso, proprio in questo periodo, erano partiti i caroselli con i servizi commemorativi 24/24 sulla fine della presidenza Berlusconi.
> Poi il 1° maggio, la buffonata con Bee e il saluto Namaste davanti all'hotel.
> 
> La coincidenza del periodo è colossale, da qui arriva la mia massima cautela.



Infatti.
Prossimo anno sarà come questo,non fatevi illusioni.


----------



## -Lionard- (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Bellinazzo: la Cina è arrivata, lo diciamo da un anno. Rispetto e Bee la situazione è molto più nitida. C'è un soggetto ancora da identificare che offre tra i 750 e gli 850M per il 100% del Milan. Berlusconi è molto tentato e la scelta di Brocchi può essere letta in questo senso. Bee restava il suo preferito perché gli lasciava il comando, qui invece si tratta di cedere la maggioranza fin da subito. Se si troverà la quadra si venderà. Silvio comunque è tentatissimo.*


Intende Milan World vero? Perchè non so se si tratta di un curioso caso di omonimia ma ricordo che un anno fa questo signore diceva che l'UNICA offerta seria e credibile era quella proveniente da Mr.Bee, per tacere poi di fantomatici magnati di Singapore e zone limitrofe. 

Comunque se davvero dovesse esserci questa offerta (il condizionale purtroppo è d'obbligo), sarebbe interessante capire se questi imprenditori sono gli stessi di un anno fa, se sono "nuovi", se fanno comunque riferimento al governo di Pechino etc...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Se fosse vero e veramente qualcuno pagherebbe cash 700 milioni per il 100% sarebbe semplicemente un pazzo a non accettare ... Premium l ha sbolognata e si è preso le quote ( e i dividendi cospicui ) di Vivendi ... Vende il Milan prende una sfraccata di soldi poi li investe in altre aziende .

Sistemato se ce ne fosse bisogno le sue prossime 50 generazioni


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Bingo
> 
> Vista la conferma di Bloomberg direi che non si può più dubitare sulla veridicità dell'offerta e della trattativa.
> 
> Che poi si concluda è un altro paio di maniche, visto che Berlusconi è imprevedibile. Incrociamo le dita.



Non vorrei raffreddare gli entusiasmi, ma l'articolo del FQ del *2014* citava Bloomberg come fonte della notizia. Fra i possibili acquirenti veniva annoverato Xu Jiayin, 5° uomo più ricco di Cina (qui si parla del 6°, siamo scalati di uno). A me la notizia sembra sempre la stessa che gira da due anni. 
Non vorrei essere fraintesa: io credo che la trattativa esista, da allora, e che finora non sia andata in porto per le richieste assurde di Berlusconi che ben sappiamo (valutazione 1 miliardo e pretesa di tenere la maggioranza). E finché non vedrò le firme, non crederò ad un ripensamento di B., così come sono certa che non troverà mai qualcuno disposto ad assecondare i suoi deliri. Che sia ripartito così d'improvviso tutto il circo mediatico poi mi pare sospetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Non vorrei raffreddare gli entusiasmi, ma l'articolo del FQ del *2014* citava Bloomberg come fonte della notizia. Fra i possibili acquirenti veniva annoverato Xu Jiayin, 5° uomo più ricco di Cina (qui si parla del 6°, siamo scalati di uno). A me la notizia sembra sempre la stessa che gira da due anni.
> Non vorrei essere fraintesa: io credo che la trattativa esista, da allora, e che finora non sia andata in porto per le richieste assurde di Berlusconi che ben sappiamo (valutazione 1 miliardo e pretesa di tenere la maggioranza). E finché non vedrò le firme, non crederò ad un ripensamento di B., così come sono certa che non troverà mai qualcuno disposto ad assecondare i suoi deliri. *Che sia ripartito così d'improvviso tutto il circo mediatico poi mi pare sospetto*.



ELEZIONI , da qui a Giugno succederà di tutto .


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2016)

I giornalisti sanno che un momento del genere, con la società nel caos e i tifosi disperati, è ideale per illuderli e vendere copie sfuttando il loro desiderio ci poter credere, o almeno sperare, in un futuro per questa squadra.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Rosso e il Nero ha scritto:


> Non vorrei raffreddare gli entusiasmi, ma l'articolo del FQ del *2014* citava Bloomberg come fonte della notizia. Fra i possibili acquirenti veniva annoverato Xu Jiayin, 5° uomo più ricco di Cina (qui si parla del 6°, siamo scalati di uno). A me la notizia sembra sempre la stessa che gira da due anni.
> Non vorrei essere fraintesa: io credo che la trattativa esista, da allora, e che finora non sia andata in porto per le richieste assurde di Berlusconi che ben sappiamo (valutazione 1 miliardo e pretesa di tenere la maggioranza). E finché non vedrò le firme, non crederò ad un ripensamento di B., così come sono certa che non troverà mai qualcuno disposto ad assecondare i suoi deliri. Che sia ripartito così d'improvviso tutto il circo mediatico poi mi pare sospetto.



Hai ragione.. Ed infatti pure io non ci credo. Però nell'articolo di oggi sull'articolo completo sul sito di Bloomberg vine detto che i contatti tra la cordata cinese e Fininvest iniziarano molto prima di Bee. Con Bee è tutto iniziato nel dicembre 2014 quando Alciato è uscito con lo scoop.


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Robin Li è il presidente di Hanergy (colosso di energia rinnovabile e fotovoltaico) oltre che fondatore del motore di ricerca Baidu..
> 
> Tornerebbe tutto..


Ipotesi possibile. Bravo goleador 70.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] questo è pane per i tuoi denti : 


Grazie all'Associazione Piccoli Azionisti possiamo condividere con voi qualche piccolo dato sul bilancio d'esercizio 2015 del Milan.
Passivo: 93.466.014,63 €
Ricavi: 181,7 mln (-9,2% rispetto ai 200 di un anno fa)
Plusvalenze: 1,299 milioni
Minusvalenze: 3,376 milioni
Salari tesserati: 144,559 milioni (un anno fa 136,783)
Abbonamenti: 19.527 contro 19.504 di un anno fa
Paganti medi: 12.349 contro 22.117 di un anno fa
Totale: nel 2015 31.876 spettatori, nel 2014 41.621


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Intende Milan World vero? Perchè non so se si tratta di un curioso caso di omonimia ma ricordo che un anno fa questo signore diceva che l'UNICA offerta seria e credibile era quella proveniente da Mr.Bee, per tacere poi di fantomatici magnati di Singapore e zone limitrofe.
> 
> Comunque se davvero dovesse esserci questa offerta (il condizionale purtroppo è d'obbligo), sarebbe interessante capire se questi imprenditori sono gli stessi di un anno fa, se sono "nuovi", se fanno comunque riferimento al governo di Pechino etc...


 A volte ritorna, lui.


----------



## beleno (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] questo è pane per i tuoi denti :
> 
> 
> Grazie all'Associazione Piccoli Azionisti possiamo condividere con voi qualche piccolo dato sul bilancio d'esercizio 2015 del Milan.
> ...



Sì beh se i dati sono questi non è che stiamo piano piano affondando, stiamo colando a picco.

Rispetto allo scorso anno, il discorso è più sensato. Richiesta economica alta ma in linea con la valutazione fatta da Forbes, cessione (subito o in un secondo momento) della maggioranza. Resta il fatto che poi l'ultima parola spetta al presidente, fino a che non c'è la firma tutto potrebbe succedere. Anche l'anno scorso con Bee la storia del 48% saltò fuori all'ultimo momento, se non ricordo male.


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2016)

mi tocca ripetermi. Se vinciamo tante partite con Brocchi il nano penserà che l'Italmilan può essere la soluzione di tutto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] questo è pane per i tuoi denti :
> 
> 
> Grazie all'Associazione Piccoli Azionisti possiamo condividere con voi qualche piccolo dato sul bilancio d'esercizio 2015 del Milan.
> ...



Questi dati non fanno che confermare quanto andiamo dicendo: tenersi il Milan e rifiutare pure questa offerta equivale ad un suicidio economico. Fininvest glielo consentirà? Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

*Arriva anche la conferma di Sky: è in corso una trattativa in fase avanzata tra Berlusconi ed un consorzio cinese. L'ostacolo attuale sarebbe la valutazione complessiva di 650M, contro il miliardo preteso dal patron rossonero fino a poco tempo fa.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arriva anche la conferma di Sky: è in corso una trattativa in fase avanzata tra Berlusconi ed un consorzio cinese. L'ostacolo attuale sarebbe la valutazione complessiva di 650M, contro il miliardo preteso dal patron rossonero fino a poco tempo fa.*



Vendi ora spilorcio! Che il tuo Italbrocchi tra un anno non vale più un soldo bucato...


----------



## Gekyn (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arriva anche la conferma di Sky: è in corso una trattativa in fase avanzata tra Berlusconi ed un consorzio cinese. L'ostacolo attuale sarebbe la valutazione complessiva di 650M, contro il miliardo preteso dal patron rossonero fino a poco tempo fa.*



Secondo me si era fatto ingolosire dalla proposta del cialtrone di bee...lo sa benissimo che il Milan non vale 1Miliardo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arriva anche la conferma di Sky: è in corso una trattativa in fase avanzata tra Berlusconi ed un consorzio cinese. L'ostacolo attuale sarebbe la valutazione complessiva di 650M, contro il miliardo preteso dal patron rossonero fino a poco tempo fa.*





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vendi ora spilorcio! Che il tuo Italbrocchi tra un anno non vale più un soldo bucato...





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Secondo me si era fatto ingolosire dalla proposta del cialtrone di bee...lo sa benissimo che il Milan non vale 1Miliardo



E' così, speriamo che la figlia e gli alti dirigenti Fininvest lo facciano ragionare. 

Peraltro leggevo che questi cinesi sarebbero giustamente interessati a sviluppare anche il progetto stadio. Quindi dovrebbero metterci altri 300 cocomeri come minimo. In tutto quindi tirerebbero fuori comunque un miliardo.

Silvio rifletti, e accontentati della poca polpa rimasta vicino all'osso


----------



## koti (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arriva anche la conferma di Sky: è in corso una trattativa in fase avanzata tra Berlusconi ed un consorzio cinese. L'ostacolo attuale sarebbe la valutazione complessiva di 650M, contro il miliardo preteso dal patron rossonero fino a poco tempo fa.*


Alciato adesso si andrà a nascondere? Ricordo i suoi post ironici su twitter sulla "dama cinese", oppure anche Caressa che derideva la Gazzetta.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] questo è pane per i tuoi denti :
> 
> 
> Grazie all'Associazione Piccoli Azionisti possiamo condividere con voi qualche piccolo dato sul bilancio d'esercizio 2015 del Milan.
> ...



Numeri impietosi (a parte gli abbonati, decisamente troppi).


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Arriva anche la conferma di Sky: è in corso una trattativa in fase avanzata tra Berlusconi ed un consorzio cinese. L'ostacolo attuale sarebbe la valutazione complessiva di 650M, contro il miliardo preteso dal patron rossonero fino a poco tempo fa.*


Fatemi capire bene:Ci sta venendo a comprare tale Robin Li con un patrimonio di 14 bilioni di dollari,mentre quello del Al Thani corrisponderebbe a 2.8 Bilioni;Quindi ci verrebbe a comprare uno che ha un patrimonio 3 volte superiore al capoccia del PSG,corretto?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire bene:Ci sta venendo a comprare tale Robin Li con un patrimonio di 14 bilioni di dollari,mentre quello del Al Thani corrisponderebbe a 2.8 Bilioni;Quindi ci verrebbe a comprare uno che ha un patrimonio 3 volte superiore al capoccia del PSG,corretto?



Di più , al Thani 2,5 ... Questo ne ha 12/14 billion una roba oscena che piscerebbe il testa a tutti ...

Poi bisogna vedere se li spende perché anche il nano di M non è povero ..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire bene:Ci sta venendo a comprare tale Robin Li con un patrimonio di 14 bilioni di dollari,mentre quello del Al Thani corrisponderebbe a 2.8 Bilioni;Quindi ci verrebbe a comprare uno che ha un patrimonio 3 volte superiore al capoccia del PSG,corretto?



Attenzione, non ho approfondito ma quelli credo proprio siano i patrimoni personali. 

Il PSG, questo è sicuro, fa capo al fondo sovrano del Qatar che ha a disposizione 600 miliardi di dollari. Quindi rimarrebbero comunque fuori portata. Potremmo sovrastarli solo se fosse il governo cinese a rilevarci. Ma forse con questa operazione sarebbe "come se"...  incrociamo le dita e speriamo bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

*Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti. 

Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Attenzione, non ho approfondito ma quelli credo proprio siano i patrimoni personali.
> 
> Il PSG, questo è sicuro, fa capo al fondo sovrano del Qatar che ha a disposizione 600 miliardi di dollari. Quindi rimarrebbero comunque fuori portata. Potremmo sovrastarli solo se fosse il governo cinese a rilevarci. Ma forse con questa operazione sarebbe "come se"...  incrociamo le dita e speriamo bene.



600 Miliardi non sono nemmeno un bilione,sembra eresia dirlo ma sarebbero noccioline rispetto al patrimonio personale di Robin Li.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



re mi stai facendo venire le mutande croccanti


----------



## smallball (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



sarebbe un'ulteriore conferma


----------



## Sheva my Hero (15 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> 600 Miliardi non sono nemmeno un bilione,sembra eresia dirlo ma sarebbero noccioline rispetto al patrimonio personale di Robin Li.



nono, facciamo chiarezza. billions in inglese significa miliardi, ergo 600 billions of dollars sono maggiori di 14.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Aprile 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> nono, facciamo chiarezza. billions in inglese significa miliardi, ergo 600 billions of dollars sono maggiori di 14.



Mi ero appena informato,infatti volevo cancellare il messaggio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' così, speriamo che la figlia e gli alti dirigenti Fininvest lo facciano ragionare.
> 
> Peraltro leggevo che questi cinesi sarebbero giustamente interessati a sviluppare anche il progetto stadio. Quindi dovrebbero metterci altri 300 cocomeri come minimo. In tutto quindi tirerebbero fuori comunque un miliardo.
> 
> Silvio rifletti, e accontentati della poca polpa rimasta vicino all'osso


Tra l'altro dovrebbero ripianare anche i debiti, giusto? Che ammontano a?


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Aprile 2016)

Cinesino o cinesino o americano o tutti voi, fatemi/fateci sognare


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro dovrebbero ripianare anche i debiti, giusto? Che ammontano a?



Altri 90M.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Quotate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*


Sto provando a connettermi, perché non riesco ad entrare? Proprio perché è censurato il sito?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Altri 90M.


Quindi il miliardo e passa loro lo vogliono cacciare, solo che 300 li voglioni dirottare sullo Stadio, 100 sui debiti e il 700 restante sulla maggioranza.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Sportmediaset è praticamente l'unico sito che tace la notizia della trattativa. Interessante.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Se è un sogno,vi ordino di non svegliarmi,il tutto nell'anniversario dell'arrivo di Mr.Bee.


----------



## pisolo22 (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Speriamo non c'è la faccio più ormai su ogni notizia ci vado cn i piedi di piombo , perche questi ormai basta che si alzano dalla parte sbagliata del letto una mattina e cambiano decisione, io credo che l'unica che ci può salvare e Marina e un pò anche Piersilvio che spingano per la cessione del club anche se più volte abbiamo visto che il papi da quell'orecchio non ci sente.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi il miliardo e passa loro lo vogliono cacciare, solo che 300 li voglioni dirottare sullo Stadio, 100 sui debiti e il 700 restante sulla maggioranza.



Esatto, alla fine tireranno fuori comunque quella somma. Ma al netto di stadio e debiti. Mi sembra giusto. 

Ad ogni modo pare che Silvio sia molto combattuto, quindi speriamo che qualcuno lo faccia cadere giù dalla torre. Perché se passa pure questo treno, per noi potrebbe essere davvero finita. Questo stillicidio deve finire.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



.


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Preghiamo.


----------



## DannySa (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Speriamo va.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Aprile 2016)

#lavoltabuona ?


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Speriamo davvero in bene!


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Se stiamo parlando di Consorzio,allora prima di acquistare la società,dovrebbero costituire a loro volta una società ad hoc come nel caso di Mr.Bee (stile Quatar Sports blabla) e dal capitale sociale si capirebbe poi il potere economico di questa cordata;Fino ad allora potremo solo fare supposizioni,premesso che la trattativa si deve ancora vedere se é concreta e veritiera.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Di più , al Thani 2,5 ... Questo ne ha 12/14 billion una roba oscena che piscerebbe il testa a tutti ...
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere se li spende perché anche il nano di M non è povero ..



in caso di avvenuta cessione diciamo che la carte in regola per sognare ci sarebbero tutte... ma meglio restare con i piedi ben saldi per terra, non ce la faccio a crederci di nuovo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*


Ce l'ho fatta a connettermi ma non riesco a trovare la notizia. È dura tutto in cinese  qualche modo per leggerla direttamente da lì?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



.


----------



## Hammer (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*







Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Di più , al Thani 2,5 ... Questo ne ha 12/14 billion una roba oscena che piscerebbe il testa a tutti ...
> 
> Poi bisogna vedere se li spende perché anche il nano di M non è povero ..



Silvio non ha più voglia

Questo, se è disposto a sborsare sti soldi, spende e di brutto


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Aprile 2016)

Mi pare impossibile che qualcuno offra cosi tanti soldi, va bene che il Milan è una squadra leggendaria, ma poi come rientrano dell'investimento ? Con il calcio si va in perdita e basta. Oltretutto dubito anche che Berlusconi stia pensando di rifiutare un'offerta di tale portata economica. Mi sembra tutto folle in sintesi. Secondo me è l'ennesimo teatrino, notizie che da un paio di anni ormai spuntano periodicamente, ma prive di fondamento.


----------



## DannySa (15 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ce l'ho fatta a connettermi ma non riesco a trovare la notizia. È dura tutto in cinese  qualche modo per leggerla direttamente da lì?



Nella versione inglese del sito non l'ho trovata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Nella versione inglese del sito non l'ho trovata.


Eh, anche io sto cercando lì e niente.


----------



## Sevenchampions (15 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi ho tradotto l' articolo originale e stanno citando solamente l'articolo di Tuttosport

[MENTION=1969]Sevenchampions[/MENTION] no copia e incolla


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2016)

Il discorso è sempre lo stesso, il nano non vuole vendere la maggioranza e si 
è fissato con l'italmilan giovane e italiano di Broccolo. Finchè non si risolveranno questi problemi non avremo fatto nulla


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho tradotto l' articolo originale e stanno citando solamente l'articolo di Tuttosport
> 
> [MENTION=1969]Sevenchampions[/MENTION] no copia e incolla



La notizia riporta le fonti italiane, lo abbiamo detto (non è chiarissimo se sia Tuttosport che in tutto ciò non ha dato recenti notizie o scoop) ma Xinhua poteva evitare visto che vige la censura. Quindi se l'hanno fatta passare evidentemente non sarà una balla...  
Poi si aggiunge che l'operazione sarà divisa in due parti. E c'è anche una parte finale che stiamo cercando di capire meglio.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



Per tutti, visto che ce lo state chiedendo, il link della notizia di Xinhua è questo: 

news.xinhuanet.com/local/2016-04/15/c_128896473.htm 

Riporta fonti italiane, la traduzione letterale dice Torino, ma Tuttosport nelle ultime ore non ha messo granché becco nella vicenda. Poi c'è la parte finale dove si parla dei 650M di Yuan ancora da chiarire. 
Ad ogni modo il problema non è quello. L'importante è che la notizia sulla cessione abbia passato la censura dell'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica Popolare Cinese. 
Anche lo scorso anno, infatti, quando parlò di Crowfounding, citò le parole del presidente della camera di commercio italo-cinese intervistato in Italia.


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La notizia riporta le fonti italiane, lo abbiamo detto (non è chiarissimo se sia Tuttosport che in tutto ciò non ha dato recenti notizie o scoop) ma Xinhua poteva evitare visto che vige la censura. Quindi se l'hanno fatta passare evidentemente non sarà una balla...
> Poi si aggiunge che l'operazione sarà divisa in due parti. E c'è anche una parte finale che stiamo cercando di capire meglio.
> 
> 
> ...


Comunque citerebbe il Corriere dello Sport e non Tuttosport che della trattativa in questi giorni non ha mai fatto menzione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per tutti, visto che ce lo state chiedendo, il link della notizia di Xinhua è questo:
> 
> news.xinhuanet.com/local/2016-04/15/c_128896473.htm
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Attenzione: l'agenzia di stampa della Repubblica popolare cinese, Xinhua.net, ha riportato la notizia che già è deflagrata in Italia: Berlusconi starebbe vendendo il Milan per circa 600M ad un consorzio cinese. L'operazione sarà divisa in due parti.
> 
> Ricordiamo che in Cina vige la censura pertanto l'agenzia di stampa governativa fa passare soltanto determinate notizie.*



.


----------



## Casnop (15 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> 600 Miliardi non sono nemmeno un bilione,sembra eresia dirlo ma sarebbero noccioline rispetto al patrimonio personale di Robin Li.


Billion nell'inglese americano, quello utilizzato da Forbes, indica mille milioni, ossia un miliardo. Il patrimonio di Li è quotato 10 miliardi di dollari, il fondo qatariota 600 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Sevenchampions (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .


Beh io pensavo Tuttosport perché c'è scritto Torino, che se non sbaglio due giorni fa il primo a dire che i cinesi volevano subito il 50% e dopo un anno il resto ( questo spiegherebbe le due parti )
Per quanto riguarda la parte finale degli yuan penso sia un errore di traduzione e voleva dire dollari


----------



## The P (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> La notizia riporta le fonti italiane, lo abbiamo detto (non è chiarissimo se sia Tuttosport che in tutto ciò non ha dato recenti notizie o scoop) ma Xinhua poteva evitare visto che vige la censura. Quindi se l'hanno fatta passare evidentemente non sarà una balla...
> Poi si aggiunge che l'operazione sarà divisa in due parti. E c'è anche una parte finale che stiamo cercando di capire meglio.



Tuttosport e Corriere dello Sport sono la stessa cosa. Stesso Network, redazioni combinate.

Sicuramente si riferiscono a quello.



> Per tutti, visto che ce lo state chiedendo, il link della notizia di Xinhua è questo:
> 
> news.xinhuanet.com/local/2016-04/15/c_128896473.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Aprile 2016)

Non credo nemmeno a mezza virgola di quello che ho letto. Ovviamente perché abbiamo dei pagliacci in società.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

*Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui. 
Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*



Speriamo che il pazzo non rifletti per giorni, e settimane per questa trattativa... o ancora peggio spero non arrivi una sua risposta negativa. Tutto è possibile con il nano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*



Ho paura , molta paura


----------



## wfiesso (15 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Billion nell'inglese americano, quello utilizzato da Forbes, indica mille milioni, ossia un miliardo. Il patrimonio di Li è quotato 10 miliardi di dollari, il fondo qatariota 600 miliardi di dollari.



quindi questo Li in teoria ha meno soldi di berlusconi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*





Giangy ha scritto:


> Speriamo che il pazzo non rifletti per giorni, e settimane per questa trattativa... o ancora peggio spero non arrivi una sua risposta negativa. Tutto è possibile con il nano.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho paura , molta paura



Non siamo nelle mani di una persona ragionevole. Bisogna solo sperare che le persone attorno a lui lo facciano ragionare puntando al suo portafogli, cosa a cui credo tenga ancora molto.
Un miliardo non glielo darà mai nessuno, si rassegni.


----------



## wfiesso (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Non siamo nelle mani di una persona ragionevole. Bisogna solo sperare che le persone attorno a lui lo facciano ragionare puntando al suo portafogli, cosa a cui credo tenga ancora molto.
> Un miliardo non glielo darà mai nessuno, si rassegni.



il suo assistente più fidato cercherà sicuramente di far saltare tutto, spero dia ascolto a tutti gli altri figli compresi...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*


Dai, dai, aspetto il sacrificio del brescindende che dichiara che il Milan è una questione di cuore


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*


La maraia di Sky è sempre stata con Bee sin dall'inizio e non parlava mai di cinesi.. se pure loro sono arrivati a tanto...

Comunque non voglio illudermi


----------



## diavolo (15 Aprile 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> quindi questo Li in teoria ha meno soldi di berlusconi?



Secondo forbes il patrimonio della famiglia Berlusconi ammonta a 7 miliardi di $ Quello di Robin Li invece è 13,9 miliardi di $


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*



Silvio, da bravo, ma quando mai ti ricapiterà di fare circa 200M di plusvalenza? Visto l'andazzo della squadra, questo è davvero l'ultimo grande treno. Perderlo vorrebbe dire bruciare tantissimi soldi. 
E di Joker ne basta uno... pace all'anima sua


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Aprile 2016)

Resteremo fermi al palo, non c'è via di scampo con sti pazzi mentali


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Aprile 2016)

Se dovevano smentire lo avrebbero già fatto. Qui bolle qualcosa di grosso in pentola.


----------



## marionep (15 Aprile 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> quindi questo Li in teoria ha meno soldi di berlusconi?



Guarda che tra i proprietari di clubs di calcio, solo i qatarioti e forse la familgia Agnelli hanno un patrimonio superiore. Se volesse, si potrebbe mangiare Real Madrid, Bayern e Barcellona a colazione, anche ora che il suo impero è in disgrazia. Se volesse, ma non vuole.


----------



## VonVittel (15 Aprile 2016)

Preghiamo Iddio che non sia il solito teatrino. Inizierò seriamente ad esser fiducioso se nelle prossime 48 ore non saranno pubblicate le smentite di Fininvest e/o del consorzio cinese di Li. 
Comunque la butto lì (non Robin  ): se tutto fosse vero, magari questi 2 punti in 5 partite sono state la goccia che ha fatto traboccare il vaso per Berlusconi? Magari (sottolineato 8 volte) ha capito di dover abbassare le pretese? Chi lo sa. Io stavolta voglio rimanere scettico, almeno non corro il rischio di essere preso in giro ancora.
In questo momento prego solo


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Aprile 2016)

Ma quelli che ci credono o ci sperano su che pianeta vivevano fino a ieri?


----------



## Victorss (15 Aprile 2016)

Non crederò ad una sola parola #FINOALLEFIRME


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Con il calcio si va in perdita e basta.



Un falso mito, in realtà le grandi del calcio internazionale hanno quasi tutte i bilanci in attivo, e poche hanno dietro gli sceicchi...il Milan purtroppo per anni è stato gestito da un geometra che montava antenne, con un management competente adesso non avremmo tutti questi problemi. Quindi ok che serve un proprietario ricco, ma ancora più importanti sono:
1) avere dirigenti capaci
2) allargare il bacino d'utenza (proprietario cinese= bacino d'utenza che polverizzerebbe la popolarità di Real Madrid e Manchester United per dire quelle che hanno più di tifosi)


----------



## Gekyn (15 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che ci credono o ci sperano su che pianeta vivevano fino a ieri?



Tu non ci crederai ma è solo questione di tempo...far fallire una società come il Milan a bilancio in una società quotata in borsa e deleterio, perché non puoi continuare a ripianare 100 mln di debito all'anno e non investire nulla.
Berlusconi a tentennato per un anno sperando in Bee ora è costretto a vendere alle condizioni dei Cinesi.


----------



## DannySa (15 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un falso mito, in realtà le grandi del calcio internazionale hanno quasi tutte i bilanci in attivo, e poche hanno dietro gli sceicchi...il Milan purtroppo per anni è stato gestito da un geometra che montava antenne, con un management competente adesso non avremmo tutti questi problemi. Quindi ok che serve un proprietario ricco, ma ancora più importanti sono:
> 1) avere dirigenti capaci
> 2) allargare il bacino d'utenza (proprietario cinese= bacino d'utenza che polverizzerebbe la popolarità di Real Madrid e Manchester United per dire quelle che hanno più di tifosi)



3) Tournèe estive in Cina ogni estate.
4) Galliani a spasso.


----------



## hiei87 (15 Aprile 2016)

Oggi dev'essere il giorno del pesce d'aprile cinese...


----------



## danjr (15 Aprile 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> quindi questo Li in teoria ha meno soldi di berlusconi?



Facciamo chiarezza su una cosa: Berlusconi non è povero! Ti andrebbe bene Abramovich come presidente? beh sappi che secondo Forbes ha sugli 8 miliardi di patrimonio personale, Berlusconi più di 7, siamo lì. Mi ricordo che il Derportivo La Coruna era stato preso dal padrone di Zara ad esempio, che se vuole si compra messi e ronaldo e li fa giocare nel giardino. Questo per dire che il patrimonio personale è relativo, bisogna vedere che tipo di investimento si ha intenzione di fare. Berlusconi potrebbe tranquillamente continuare a competere almeno a livello del Chelsea.
Cioè quest'uomo ci sta facendo credere di esser povero! cioè uno che se vende una delle tante case che ha, tipo villa certosa, si compra 5 Pogba.


----------



## sballotello (15 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutti i media concordano: il Milan è in vendita e l'offerta dei cinesi c'è ed è reale. Ecco le ultime news, dopo quelle riportate da Gazzetta, Corriere della Sera, Corriere dello Sport, Repubblica ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-cessione-ad-un-passo-per-700m-al-6-piu-ricco-della-cina-vt36063.html)
> 
> 
> Anche l'Ansa conferma: Berlusconi ed il consorzio dovrebbero giungere ad un accordo scritto entro giugno.
> Questo le indiscrezioni che circolano negli ambienti finanziari. Secondo Bloomberg, l'obiettivo del consorzio cinese è giungere ad un accordo entro giugno. Il consorzio, che è formato da colossi nel campo dell'energia rinnovabile e dei media, è d'accordo sulla maggior parte dei punti ma non è intenzionato a far andare le trattative oltre giugno. Sempre secondo Bloomberg l'obiettivo del consorzio è acquistare una quota tra il 50% (minimo) e il 70%. Con Bee invece la trattativa è in fase di stallo.



Tutte Boiate per distogliere l'attenzione


----------



## Aron (15 Aprile 2016)

Ci sono piccole novità da Carlo Festa.
Chi può, riporti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Nosotti: "Per il momento sul fronte societario nessuna smentita. La cordata cinese è credibilissima, valuta il Milan sui 600-650M e punta ad avere la maggioranza nell'arco di un anno. Tutto dipende da Berlusconi, la decisione di mandare in porto o meno la trattativa spetta a lui.
> Già nel corso del CDA convocato per il 28 aprile potremo saperne qualcosa in più".*



Io ovviamente non mi illudo, ma la sensazione del "adesso o mai più" è molto forte.

Mi sembra un po' l'ultimissimo treno da non perdere. Se anche adesso il pazzo non cambierà idea e resterà sulle sue folli pretese, è finita.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Aprile 2016)

E' sempre la solita storia, hanno capito il malumore dei tifosi per la follia in panchina e ora hanno fatto uscire queste news


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Aprile 2016)

Hahaha l hashtag dell anno ...

#FINOALLEFIRME


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

*Carlo Festa, il primo a riportare il nome di Galatioto rivela altri succulenti dettagli: il manager Italo americano sarebbe a capo di una cordata di tre soggetti, uno di questi è una conglomerata di Pechino attiva in diversi settori. 
La cordata inoltre sarebbe anche seguita da uno studio legale internazionale. La vera differenza rispetto alla vicenda Bee, è che adesso i nomi degli investitori sono noti a Fininvest, benché ovviamente ci sia grande riserbo sul tema. Ora si attende il successivo step, ossia che venga aperta una due diligence a favore del consorzio di investitori: questo è il preludio all’offerta vera e propria. 
La due diligence, se si farà, inizierà dopo che verrà nominato il nuovo CDA del Milan, che scade fra sole due settimane. 
La cordata valuterebbe il Milan 650M di euro e punterebbe al 70% del club: Fininvest quindi resterebbe in minoranza con Silvio Berlusconi presidente onorario. La stessa cordata avrebbe inoltre un’opzione per acquistare anche il restante 30% del club nel giro di tre anni. 
Questo è il piano, che tuttavia potrebbe sbriciolarsi subito se Silvio Berlusconi dirà ancora una volta no ai nuovi acquirenti.*


----------



## URABALO (15 Aprile 2016)

.


----------



## URABALO (15 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=1096]URABALO[/MENTION] No ai copia incolla. Al prossimo, come da regolamento, verrai bannato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, il primo a riportare il nome di Galatioto rivela altri succulenti dettagli: il manager Italo americano sarebbe a capo di una cordata di tre soggetti, uno di questi è una conglomerata di Pechino attiva in diversi settori.
> La cordata inoltre sarebbe anche seguita da uno studio legale internazionale. La vera differenza rispetto alla vicenda Bee, è che adesso i nomi degli investitori sono noti a Fininvest, benché ovviamente ci sia grande riserbo sul tema. Ora si attende il successivo step, ossia che venga aperta una due diligence a favore del consorzio di investitori: questo è il preludio all’offerta vera e propria.
> La due diligence, se si farà, inizierà dopo che verrà nominato il nuovo CDA del Milan, che scade fra sole due settimane.
> La cordata valuterebbe il Milan 650M di euro e punterebbe al 70% del club: Fininvest quindi resterebbe in minoranza con Silvio Berlusconi presidente onorario. La stessa cordata avrebbe inoltre un’opzione per acquistare anche il restante 30% del club nel giro di tre anni.
> Questo è il piano, che tuttavia potrebbe sbriciolarsi in pochi secondi se Silvio Berlusconi dirà ancora una volta no ai nuovi acquirenti.*



Up and hope


----------



## Albijol (15 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 4) Galliani a spasso.



Galliani attualmente neanche con 200 milioni netti l anno riuscirebbe non dico a vincere lo scudetto ma proprio a arrivare tra le prime tre.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Aprile 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Un falso mito, in realtà le grandi del calcio internazionale hanno quasi tutte i bilanci in attivo, e poche hanno dietro gli sceicchi...il Milan purtroppo per anni è stato gestito da un geometra che montava antenne, con un management competente adesso non avremmo tutti questi problemi. Quindi ok che serve un proprietario ricco, ma ancora più importanti sono:
> 1) avere dirigenti capaci
> 2) allargare il bacino d'utenza (proprietario cinese= bacino d'utenza che polverizzerebbe la popolarità di Real Madrid e Manchester United per dire quelle che hanno più di tifosi)



Dipende da molti fattori, tipo lo stadio di proprietà, lo sponsor, la cifra di acquisto della società. Se paghi il Milan 100 mln poi puoi pure permetterti di spendere per fare uno squadrone, se lo paghi 400 poi se ti fai lo squadrone e lo stadio come fai a non andare in passivo e rientrare dell'investimento ? Poi vorrei vedere i bilanci del Psg, per dirne una, escludendo Barca e Real che è vero che si rifanno gli investimenti col merchandising e col valore del marchio, ma è anche vero che hanno prestiti a tassi agevolati dalle banche spagnole. Oppure lo United che ha uno sponsor da 900 mln spalmati su più anni. Poi è vero che se vinci ti torna in parte la spesa sostenuta perchè aumenta il valore del brand, dei giocatori. 

Sul discorso di allargare il bacino d'utenza sono d'accordo, ma non è cosi scontata la cosa, penetrare il mercato cinese non è facile, serve tempo, competenze peculiari, investimenti, know-how di alto livello e conoscenza dell'ambiente. Non è che basta avere tanti tifosi in Cina per rientrare subito di parte della spesa, serve un percorso di medio-lungo termine almeno, e tale percorso non può prescindere dalla rifondazione della rosa, ma anche dallo stadio di proprietà, andando per l'appunto ad innalzare i costi in maniera esorbitante, considerata la cifra di acquisto (eventuale e ipotetica) del club rossonero.


----------



## URABALO (15 Aprile 2016)

Rispetto ad un anno fa vedo mola cautela a livello di circo mediatico,già che non siano usciti i nomi è segno di serietà.


----------



## alessandro77 (15 Aprile 2016)

Dai che forse è la volta buona


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, il primo a riportare il nome di Galatioto rivela altri succulenti dettagli: il manager Italo americano sarebbe a capo di una cordata di tre soggetti, uno di questi è una conglomerata di Pechino attiva in diversi settori.
> La cordata inoltre sarebbe anche seguita da uno studio legale internazionale. La vera differenza rispetto alla vicenda Bee, è che adesso i nomi degli investitori sono noti a Fininvest, benché ovviamente ci sia grande riserbo sul tema. Ora si attende il successivo step, ossia che venga aperta una due diligence a favore del consorzio di investitori: questo è il preludio all
> 
> Non ce la faccio ad aspettare il 28 aprile  ..sono troppo teso in questo momento..
> Speriamo ragazzi*


----------



## admin (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, il primo a riportare il nome di Galatioto rivela altri succulenti dettagli: il manager Italo americano sarebbe a capo di una cordata di tre soggetti, uno di questi è una conglomerata di Pechino attiva in diversi settori.
> La cordata inoltre sarebbe anche seguita da uno studio legale internazionale. La vera differenza rispetto alla vicenda Bee, è che adesso i nomi degli investitori sono noti a Fininvest, benché ovviamente ci sia grande riserbo sul tema. Ora si attende il successivo step, ossia che venga aperta una due diligence a favore del consorzio di investitori: questo è il preludio all’offerta vera e propria.
> La due diligence, se si farà, inizierà dopo che verrà nominato il nuovo CDA del Milan, che scade fra sole due settimane.
> La cordata valuterebbe il Milan 650M di euro e punterebbe al 70% del club: Fininvest quindi resterebbe in minoranza con Silvio Berlusconi presidente onorario. La stessa cordata avrebbe inoltre un’opzione per acquistare anche il restante 30% del club nel giro di tre anni.
> Questo è il piano, che tuttavia potrebbe sbriciolarsi subito se Silvio Berlusconi dirà ancora una volta no ai nuovi acquirenti.*



Purtroppo l'ultima frase racchiude perfettamente tutta la situazione. Se domani si sveglia con il pensiero di Brocchi e dell'Italcessi, addio cinesi e sogni di gloria.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Ma quelli che ci credono o ci sperano su che pianeta vivevano fino a ieri?



dovrà succedere prima o poi. ormai è l'unica cosa sicura. o stavolta o la prossima, ma da qui a 2 anni il Milan non sarà più (solo) di Berlusconi.


----------



## Giangy (15 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, il primo a riportare il nome di Galatioto rivela altri succulenti dettagli: il manager Italo americano sarebbe a capo di una cordata di tre soggetti, uno di questi è una conglomerata di Pechino attiva in diversi settori.
> La cordata inoltre sarebbe anche seguita da uno studio legale internazionale. La vera differenza rispetto alla vicenda Bee, è che adesso i nomi degli investitori sono noti a Fininvest, benché ovviamente ci sia grande riserbo sul tema. Ora si attende il successivo step, ossia che venga aperta una due diligence a favore del consorzio di investitori: questo è il preludio all’offerta vera e propria.
> La due diligence, se si farà, inizierà dopo che verrà nominato il nuovo CDA del Milan, che scade fra sole due settimane.
> La cordata valuterebbe il Milan 650M di euro e punterebbe al 70% del club: Fininvest quindi resterebbe in minoranza con Silvio Berlusconi presidente onorario. La stessa cordata avrebbe inoltre un’opzione per acquistare anche il restante 30% del club nel giro di tre anni.
> Questo è il piano, che tuttavia potrebbe sbriciolarsi subito se Silvio Berlusconi dirà ancora una volta no ai nuovi acquirenti.*



Il nano è imprevedibile purtroppo... l'ultima frase fa una paura immonda


----------



## ignaxio (15 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha l hashtag dell anno ...
> 
> #FINOALLEFIRME



LOL! ci sto.


----------



## bonvo74 (15 Aprile 2016)

Cambierà idea mille volte, bisogna dargli la penna in mano quando si sveglia che vuole vendere


----------



## Montag84 (16 Aprile 2016)

Siamo nelle mani di uno che vive nel mondo degli unicorni con quel suo Italmilan!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

*La Repubblica: ci sarebbe anche il colosso Wanda nella cordata che rileverebbe il Milan. In tal caso, visti i rapporti con Galliani, quest'ultimo potrebbe restare nei quadri dirigenziali. I cinesi però non troveranno una situazione finanziaria incoraggiante: ecco perché la proposta di 300M, per una valorizzazione complessiva di altri 500M, è da cogliere al volo secondo una consistente parte di Fininvest.*


----------



## malos (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: ci sarebbe anche il colosso Wanda nella cordata che rileverebbe il Milan. In tal caso, visti i rapporti con Galliani, quest'ultimo potrebbe restare nei quadri dirigenziali. I cinesi però non troveranno una situazione finanziaria incoraggiante: ecco perché la proposta di 300M, per una valorizzazione complessiva di altri 500M, è da cogliere al volo secondo una consistente parte di Fininvest.*



Vedremo....comunque l'ho sempre sostenuto, si fa prima a fare fuori il berlusca che il geometra.


----------



## The P (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: ci sarebbe anche il colosso Wanda nella cordata che rileverebbe il Milan. In tal caso, visti i rapporti con Galliani, quest'ultimo potrebbe restare nei quadri dirigenziali. I cinesi però non troveranno una situazione finanziaria incoraggiante: ecco perché la proposta di 300M, per una valorizzazione complessiva di altri 500M, è da cogliere al volo secondo una consistente parte di Fininvest.*



La cosa avrebbe senso visto che Wanda, o meglio infront, è uno dei maggiori partner commerciali del milan per il quale cura una serie di attività. Ma con i diritti tv non sarebbe conflitto dininteressi? Come vengono regolamentati?


----------



## Casnop (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: ci sarebbe anche il colosso Wanda nella cordata che rileverebbe il Milan. In tal caso, visti i rapporti con Galliani, quest'ultimo potrebbe restare nei quadri dirigenziali. I cinesi però non troveranno una situazione finanziaria incoraggiante: ecco perché la proposta di 300M, per una valorizzazione complessiva di altri 500M, è da cogliere al volo secondo una consistente parte di Fininvest.*


Quello che si sta ricomponendo è il quadro del consorzio governativo cinese di cui parlò l'agenzia Nuova Cina in un dispaccio del 9 marzo dell'anno scorso. Wanda Group, appartenente a Wang Jianlin, primo contribuente cinese, potrebbe essere il traino fondamentale per il progetto stadio. Si disse che allora si sarebbe ritirato perché non condivideva il progetto del nuovo stadio al Portello, e sarebbe da crederci visto che Jianlin predilige strutture di ben altra portata, come il Nido d'Uccello di Pechino, stadio olimpico, che ha contribuito a realizzare. Importante la situazione di conflitto di interessi relativa alla concessionaria Infront, di cui è proprietario, benché in Italia l'argomento sia sempre molto labile nei suoi confini: Fininvest, ad esempio, controllante il Milan, controlla anche Mediaset, concessionaria di diritti televisivi con la Lega, quindi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Carlo Festa, il primo a riportare il nome di Galatioto rivela altri succulenti dettagli: il manager Italo americano sarebbe a capo di una cordata di tre soggetti, uno di questi è una conglomerata di Pechino attiva in diversi settori.
> La cordata inoltre sarebbe anche seguita da uno studio legale internazionale. La vera differenza rispetto alla vicenda Bee, è che adesso i nomi degli investitori sono noti a Fininvest, benché ovviamente ci sia grande riserbo sul tema. Ora si attende il successivo step, ossia che venga aperta una due diligence a favore del consorzio di investitori: questo è il preludio all’offerta vera e propria.
> La due diligence, se si farà, inizierà dopo che verrà nominato il nuovo CDA del Milan, che scade fra sole due settimane.
> La cordata valuterebbe il Milan 650M di euro e punterebbe al 70% del club: Fininvest quindi resterebbe in minoranza con Silvio Berlusconi presidente onorario. La stessa cordata avrebbe inoltre un’opzione per acquistare anche il restante 30% del club nel giro di tre anni.
> Questo è il piano, che tuttavia potrebbe sbriciolarsi subito se Silvio Berlusconi dirà ancora una volta no ai nuovi acquirenti.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: ci sarebbe anche il colosso Wanda nella cordata che rileverebbe il Milan. In tal caso, visti i rapporti con Galliani, quest'ultimo potrebbe restare nei quadri dirigenziali. I cinesi però non troveranno una situazione finanziaria incoraggiante: ecco perché la proposta di 300M, per una valorizzazione complessiva di altri 500M, è da cogliere al volo secondo una consistente parte di Fininvest.*



*Il Giornale: i cinesi vogliono almeno il 50% entro giugno.

Tuttosport: la cordata cinese dovrà investire pesantemente se vorrà riuscire nell'intento di riportare in alto il Milan. Almeno 400M tra cartellini e stipendi dei nuovi giocatori diluiti in 3-5 anni. Poi altri 350M per uno stadio di proprietà, considerato vitale per il futuro. Quindi complessivamente i cinesi arriverebbero ad investire circa 1,5 miliardi di euro.*


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Aprile 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> dovrà succedere prima o poi. ormai è l'unica cosa sicura. o stavolta o la prossima, ma da qui a 2 anni il Milan non sarà più (solo) di Berlusconi.



beh che prima o poi succederà non si sbaglia a dirlo... da qui a 2 anni non so...


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> beh che prima o poi succederà non si sbaglia a dirlo... da qui a 2 anni non so...



da qui a due mesi vorrai dire


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

*Quotidiano Sportivo: la cessione è ad un passo. Dopo 30 anni, Silvio Berlusconi sta per cedere. Si lavora alla vendita del 70% per 650M, con il Cavaliere che resterebbe presidente onorario. Il CDA di fine mese potrebbe segnare la svolta.*


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: i cinesi vogliono almeno il 50% entro giugno.
> 
> Tuttosport: la cordata cinese dovrà investire pesantemente se vorrà riuscire nell'intento di riportare in alto il Milan. Almeno 400M tra cartellini e stipendi dei nuovi giocatori diluiti in 3-5 anni. Poi altri 350M per uno stadio di proprietà, considerato vitale per il futuro. Quindi complessivamente i cinesi arriverebbero ad investire circa 1,5 miliardi di euro.*



400 per i cartellini e gli ingaggi, diluiti in 3-5 anni, mettiamo 4 anni, sono 100 mln l'anno per cartellini + ingaggi, che non è poco ma neanche le cifre (Folli) che spendono le big d'Europa. Continuo a non credere alla cessione, ma se dovesse avvenire, i nuovi proprietari devono si investire tanti milioni, ma farlo con un senso logico, non per prendere figurine o mercenari strapagati. Bisogna costruire una squadra vera.


----------



## ildemone85 (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotidiano Sportivo: la cessione è ad un passo. Dopo 30 anni, Silvio Berlusconi sta per cedere. Si lavora alla vendita del 70% per 650M, con il Cavaliere che resterebbe presidente onorario. Il CDA di fine mese potrebbe segnare la svolta.*



disinformazione totale, il cda è obbligatorio per approvare il bilancio, non c'è alcuna correlazione con sta (finta) vendita


----------



## pisolo22 (16 Aprile 2016)

Quotidiano Sportivo: la cessione è ad un passo. Dopo 30 anni, Silvio Berlusconi sta per cedere. Si lavora alla vendita del 70% per 650M, con il Cavaliere che resterebbe presidente onorario. Il CDA di fine mese potrebbe segnare la svolta.

Quindi si è capito che il CDA di fine mese sarà quantomeno decisivo per sapere se la vendita della società sarà presa in considerazione seriamante ed andrà avanti oppure si fermerà sul nascere.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

pisolo22 ha scritto:


> Quotidiano Sportivo: la cessione è ad un passo. Dopo 30 anni, Silvio Berlusconi sta per cedere. Si lavora alla vendita del 70% per 650M, con il Cavaliere che resterebbe presidente onorario. Il CDA di fine mese potrebbe segnare la svolta.[/B]
> 
> Quindi si è capito che il CDA di fine mese sarà quantomeno decisivo per sapere se la vendita della società sarà presa in considerazione seriamante ed andrà avanti oppure si fermerà sul nascere.



Gli AD attuali avranno firmato certamente dei patti di riservatezza, non potranno dire nulla. Magari qualcuno dei piccoli azionisti gli farà delle domande, ma come nel CDA di aprile 2015 non si saprà niente. Al massimo possono confermare quello che già si sa, ossia che ci sono delle trattative in corso ma non aggiungeranno altro.


----------



## Giangy (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Quotidiano Sportivo: la cessione è ad un passo. Dopo 30 anni, Silvio Berlusconi sta per cedere. Si lavora alla vendita del 70% per 650M, con il Cavaliere che resterebbe presidente onorario. Il CDA di fine mese potrebbe segnare la svolta.*



Speriamo, non voglio pensare male, ma quella della non visita a Milanello del nano di oggi, può essere un segno della trattativa della vendità della società, comunque finchè non c'è le firme, bisogna andare con i piedi di piombo


----------



## diavolo (16 Aprile 2016)

Film già visto #finoallefirme


----------



## alcyppa (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quotidiano Sportivo: la cessione è ad un passo. Dopo 30 anni, Silvio Berlusconi sta per cedere. Si lavora alla vendita del 70% per 650M, con il Cavaliere che resterebbe presidente onorario. *Il CDA di fine mese potrebbe segnare la svolta.*




Che strano déjà vu

Ocio ragazzi che c'è gente molesta al comando del Milan.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (16 Aprile 2016)

Tutte chiacchiere....non venderà mai...porta voti...fossero anche solo 1000..fanno comunque brodo


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2016)

Mi sembra la stessa scena dell anno scorso  ...

Teniamo duro #finoallefirme


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

*Bellinazzo intervenuto a Sky sport: ''ancora non si conoscono gli investitori: anche perchè si è fatta una trattativa allo scoperto, quella con Bee, ed abbiamo visto con che risultati. 
Poteva concludersi più volte, siamo stati davvero ad un centimetro dalla conclusione, ma poi sono cambiate le carte in tavola. Era una trattativa davvero molto complessa, in cui bisognava far concordare l'interesse di Berlusconi, di Bee e della cordata cinese che doveva mettere i soldi.
Al contrario la situazione più semplice è quella emersa ora: la cordata cinese è assai gradita al governo cinese, ha messo sul piatto un'offerta per la maggioranza e da lì ormai non si scappa. Ricordiamo che Berlusconi con Bee decise prima di vendere il 51%, poi il 49%, qui invece c'è una sola soluzione. Una unica via d'uscita. Fininvest non ha mai nascosto la volontà di cedere il club da almeno due anni, ma Berlusconi fa fatica ad allontanarsi dal suo giocattolo e vorrebbe tanto ritornare ad ammirare una squadra come quella del passato, ma ormai obiettivamente è cambiato tutto: per questo adesso si vive una fase così delicata in cui questo nuovo consorzio dovrà effettivamente arrivare in poco tempo ad una conclusione. 
Infatti c'è da impostare una nuova stagione ed una nuova squadra, ed in questo senso la scelta di Brocchi può essere vista come una soluzione-ponte che non impegni i futuri proprietari: stiamo parlando di un'opportunità molto concreta, e dovrà essere Berlusconi a decidere. Come detto l'intenzione del gruppo cinese è chiudere prima dell'inizio del calciomercato, per programmare la nuova stagione".*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Aprile 2016)

L amica Satta non può fare un salto ad Arcore e dire all amico Silvio di vendere?? 
Un piacere ad un amica non si nega mai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Bellinazzo intervenuto a Sky sport: ''ancora non si conoscono gli investitori: anche perchè si è fatta una trattativa allo scoperto, quella con Bee, ed abbiamo visto con che risultati.
> Poteva concludersi più volte, siamo stati davvero ad un centimetro dalla conclusione, ma poi sono cambiate le carte in tavola. Era una trattativa davvero molto complessa, in cui bisognava far concordare l'interesse di Berlusconi, di Bee e della cordata cinese che doveva mettere i soldi.
> Al contrario la situazione più semplice è quella emersa ora: la cordata cinese è assai gradita al governo cinese, ha messo sul piatto un'offerta per la maggioranza e da lì ormai non si scappa. Ricordiamo che Berlusconi con Bee decise prima di vendere il 51%, poi il 49%, qui invece c'è una sola soluzione. Una unica via d'uscita. Fininvest non ha mai nascosto la volontà di cedere il club da almeno due anni, ma Berlusconi fa fatica ad allontanarsi dal suo giocattolo e vorrebbe tanto ritornare ad ammirare una squadra come quella del passato, ma ormai obiettivamente è cambiato tutto: per questo adesso si vive una fase così delicata in cui questo nuovo consorzio dovrà effettivamente arrivare in poco tempo ad una conclusione.
> Infatti c'è da impostare una nuova stagione ed una nuova squadra, ed in questo senso la scelta di Brocchi può essere vista come una soluzione-ponte che non impegni i futuri proprietari: stiamo parlando di un'opportunità molto concreta, e dovrà essere Berlusconi a decidere. Come detto l'intenzione del gruppo cinese è chiudere prima dell'inizio del calciomercato, per programmare la nuova stagione".*


Berlusconi vorrebbe ritornare ad ammirare una squadra come quella del passato. C'è, però, qualcuno che gli spiega che non è possibile, perché bisogna spendere tanto e bene? Qualcuno gli spiega che abbiamo una rosa di seghe e cessi a pedali rispetto a Barcellona, Bayern & Co.? Ma davvero nessuno riesce a persuaderlo del fatto che lui sia totalmente inadeguato? Nemmeno i figli?


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vorrebbe ritornare ad ammirare una squadra come quella del passato. C'è, però, qualcuno che gli spiega che non è possibile, perché bisogna spendere tanto e bene? Qualcuno gli spiega che abbiamo una rosa di seghe e cessi a pedali rispetto a Barcellona, Bayern & Co.? Ma davvero nessuno riesce a persuaderlo del fatto che lui sia totalmente inadeguato? Nemmeno i figli?



Se Berlusconi volesse potrebbe ancora avere disponibilità economiche sulla falsa riga di Abramovich (su per giù sono ricchi uguali), il punto è che ormai non vuole più, ha già dato, i figli lo frenano, ecc. In più quel poco che da finisce nella mani di Galliani.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi vorrebbe ritornare ad ammirare una squadra come quella del passato. C'è, però, qualcuno che gli spiega che non è possibile, perché bisogna spendere tanto e bene? Qualcuno gli spiega che abbiamo una rosa di seghe e cessi a pedali rispetto a Barcellona, Bayern & Co.? Ma davvero nessuno riesce a persuaderlo del fatto che lui sia totalmente inadeguato? Nemmeno i figli?



Lui lo sa benissimo che non può competere, non perché non ha i soldi, ma perché non ha più il potere di gestirli, visto che ormai ci sono i figli, e i figli gli han lasciato l unico giocattolo....cioè il Milan, adesso che il Milan é in deficit costante e può diventare una grossa perdita per fininvest è costretto a vendere.


----------



## Casnop (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: i cinesi vogliono almeno il 50% entro giugno.
> 
> Tuttosport: la cordata cinese dovrà investire pesantemente se vorrà riuscire nell'intento di riportare in alto il Milan. Almeno 400M tra cartellini e stipendi dei nuovi giocatori diluiti in 3-5 anni. Poi altri 350M per uno stadio di proprietà, considerato vitale per il futuro. Quindi complessivamente i cinesi arriverebbero ad investire circa 1,5 miliardi di euro.*


Rispetto ai prezzi che circolavano lo scorso anno, della somma necessaria ad acquisire un ipotetico 70 per cento, ovvero 700 milioni, ne vengono staccati 350 per la costruzione del nuovo stadio, il che porterà ad una notevole riespansione del fatturato, al cui seguito il restante 30 per cento in mano a Fininvest potrebbe poi essere notevolmente valorizzato ai fini di una eventuale cessione. Silvio, ma che aspetti?


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Rispetto ai prezzi che circolavano lo scorso anno, della somma necessaria ad acquisire un ipotetico 70 per cento, ovvero 700 milioni, ne vengono staccati 350 per la costruzione del nuovo stadio, il che porterà ad una notevole riespansione del fatturato, al cui seguito il restante 30 per cento in mano a Fininvest potrebbe poi essere notevolmente valorizzato ai fini di una eventuale cessione. Silvio, ma che aspetti?



Anche. Io comunque sono dell'idea che i soldi per lui non siano la priorità, ne ha comunque tanti e 600 mln sono un sacco ma non sarebbero decisivi. E' una questione di orgoglio.


----------



## Jino (16 Aprile 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Anche. Io comunque sono dell'idea che i soldi per lui non siano la priorità, ne ha comunque tanti e 600 mln sono un sacco ma non sarebbero decisivi. E' una questione di orgoglio.



Infatti il discorso di base è che Silvio vuole tenersi il Milan, ragioni? Probabilmente è l'unica cosa che gli è rimasta, l'ultimo chiamiamolo "passatempo", l'unico posto dove può ancora prendere delle decisioni. 

I soldi si contano, come in tutte le cose...ma lui più che altro si vuole tenere ancora il giocattolino senza guardare in faccia la realtà delle cose, non è più in grado di tenere il Milan ad alti livelli.


----------



## Gekyn (16 Aprile 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti il discorso di base è che Silvio vuole tenersi il Milan, ragioni? Probabilmente è l'unica cosa che gli è rimasta, l'ultimo chiamiamolo "passatempo", l'unico posto dove può ancora prendere delle decisioni.
> 
> I soldi si contano, come in tutte le cose...ma lui più che altro si vuole tenere ancora il giocattolino senza guardare in faccia la realtà delle cose, non è più in grado di tenere il Milan ad alti livelli.



Più che non è in grado, direi che non glielo permettono.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Più che non è in grado, direi che non glielo permettono.



Se volesse con tutti i soldi che ha potrebbe mettere lì 200 milioni all anno , evidentemente non c'è più l interesse politico nel farlo .


----------



## Victorss (16 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Hahaha l hashtag dell anno ...
> 
> #FINOALLEFIRME



Ne rivendico la paternità!!!


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Aprile 2016)

Comunque ragazzi non ci dimentichiamo il volonuntary aggrement chiesto da Barbara Berlusconi all'uefa..sarebbe un'ulteriore segnale di grossi capitali in arrivo..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

*Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Li. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Lin. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*



Galatioto aveva detto 6-8 settimane se tutto andava bene.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Galatioto aveva detto 6-8 settimane se tutto andava bene.



Le 6-8 settimane al 99% si riferivano al patto di esclusiva che porterà al preliminare (in estate) e poi al closing in autunno. 
La strada è questa, d'altra parte non si sta vendendo un vecchio computer su Ebay  è impossibile fare tutto in 8 settimane.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Lin. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*



Devono chiudere prima , c'è una squadra da rifare quest'estate è visto i numerosi in scadenza puoi anche avere molti risparmi dai cessi che vanno via .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Devono chiudere prima , c'è una squadra da rifare quest'estate è visto i numerosi in scadenza puoi anche avere molti risparmi dai cessi che vanno via .



Come già detto, ci saranno dei passaggi da rispettare. Ma una volta che firmano il patto d'esclusiva e poi il preliminare, possono uscire subito dei soldi per un buon mercato estivo sulla falsa riga di quello della scorsa estate. Ovviamente con "buon" mi riferisco alle somme complessive, non a come verrebbero utilizzate da Galliani... 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Lin. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Devono chiudere prima , c'è una squadra da rifare quest'estate è visto i numerosi in scadenza puoi anche avere molti risparmi dai cessi che vanno via .



Se si accordano posso aspettare anche tutta l'estate. Intanto mr. plusvalenza non vende nessuno di forte. Rispetto a come eravamo 3 giorni fa è già qualcosa.


----------



## Sevenchampions (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Come già detto, ci saranno dei passaggi da rispettare. Ma una volta che firmano il patto d'esclusiva e poi il preliminare, possono uscire subito dei soldi per un buon mercato estivo sulla falsa riga di quello della scorsa estate. Ovviamente con "buon" mi riferisco alle somme complessive, non a come verrebbero utilizzate da Galliani...
> 
> 
> 
> .



Sapete chi è questo Lin?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Sapete chi è questo Lin?



Si tratta di Li (errore di battitura). Al 99% è Robin Li, proprietario del google cinese. Ha un patrimonio di 14-15 miliardi di dollari.


----------



## Sevenchampions (16 Aprile 2016)

Beh non sarebbe mica male... Baidu è il motore di ricerca piu usato in Cina e ha grandi margini di crescita


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

*Comunicato Wanda: In relazione all'articolo apparso oggi sul quotidiano Repubblica, Wanda Group precisa che non ha nessun coinvolgimento in interessi, piani o negoziazioni per l'acquisto del Milan.*


----------



## Sevenchampions (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Wanda: In relazione all'articolo apparso oggi sul quotidiano Repubblica, Wanda Group precisa che non ha nessun coinvolgimento in interessi, piani o negoziazioni per l'acquisto del Milan.*



Speriamo siano le classiche smentite di rito delle società quotate in borsa.


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Speriamo siano le classiche smentite di rito delle società quotate in borsa.



Vabbe Wanda con Robin Li non c'entra nulla


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Sevenchampions ha scritto:


> Speriamo siano le classiche smentite di rito delle società quotate in borsa.



Wanda lo ha tirato fuori solo Repubblica, magari è vero che non è coinvolta... però questa smentita così repentina (in Cina le borse sono aperte) è un po' sospetta. Questo gruppo era stato tirato in ballo anche altre volte, ma non mai diramato comunicati così veloci. A memoria solo un'altra volta aveva smentito, se non erro proprio un anno fa.


----------



## danjr (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Li. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*



Mi sembra ci siano in campo soggetti troppo "grossi" per essere il solito teatrino...


----------



## nimloth (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Wanda lo ha tirato fuori solo Repubblica, magari è vero che non è coinvolta... però questa smentita così repentina (in Cina le borse sono aperte)* è un po' sospetta.* Questo gruppo era stato tirato in ballo anche altre volte, ma non mai diramato comunicati così veloci. A memoria solo un'altra volta aveva smentito, se non erro proprio un anno fa.



sospetto da che punto di vista?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

nimloth ha scritto:


> sospetto da che punto di vista?



L'ho spiegato, magari sbaglio ed effettivamente non è coinvolta, ma chi si affretta a smentire non me la suona mai giusta. Probabilmente se le borse in Cina sono aperte sarà per quel motivo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Li. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Wanda: In relazione all'articolo apparso oggi sul quotidiano Repubblica, Wanda Group precisa che non ha nessun coinvolgimento in interessi, piani o negoziazioni per l'acquisto del Milan.*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Aprile 2016)

Vabbe il fatto che Wanda non c'entri nulla con la trattativa non significa niente;Evidentemente sono altri i soggetti interessati.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> .



Fininvest per ora non smentisce nulla.
Robin Li, forza!!!


----------



## DannySa (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Li. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*



Sono disposto ad aspettare anche un annetto nel caso fossi sicuro al 100% che verremo venduti a gente che vuole entrare nel mondo del calcio e non per vivacchiare.
Non capirei Berlusconi, cioè arrivano dei cinesi pieni di soldi che vogliono il 70% e te lo valutano molto, tu ormai non puoi più fare nulla e non hai nemmeno l'età e la forza di volontà per riportare in alto questa società, ormai sono parecchi anni che è così e sei combattuto? se vuole lasciare da vincente questo è il momento, alla fine i cinesi avranno/avrebbero il 100% nel giro di qualche anno mentre lui rimarrebbe presidente onorario.
Se proprio vuole il nuovo stadio potranno anche chiamarlo a suo nome, basta che se ne sia andato (in Italia è così, ti dedicano qualcosa solo quando lasci..).
Io all'idea di vedere Galliani allontanato dalla carica tiranicca che possiede impazzisco, non so come la prenderei.


----------



## Andrea1985 (16 Aprile 2016)

Meglio che nn ci sia Wanda, avrebbe voluto dire Galliani ancora dentro..


----------



## Snake (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si tratta di Li (errore di battitura). Al 99% è Robin Li, proprietario del google cinese. Ha un patrimonio di 14-15 miliardi di dollari.



dalla faccia mi piace


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si tratta di Li (errore di battitura). Al 99% è Robin Li, proprietario del google cinese. Ha un patrimonio di 14-15 miliardi di dollari.



Che se non sbaglio è proprio in posizione numero 6 in quella classifica degli uomini più ricchi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che se non sbaglio è proprio in posizione numero 6 in quella classifica degli uomini più ricchi



Si, al momento è in 6^ posizione. Quindi tornerebbe con la "soffiata" avuta dal Corriere dello Sport. Ma pare non sia da solo.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Anche oggi l'agenzia di stampa Xinhua non censura e riporta l'intervista di Galatioto alla GdS che conferma l'interesse nei confronti del Milan da parte di una cordata cinese. Il dispaccio, inoltre, cita un nome che non è stato riportato oggi dalla GdS: è quello del magnate Li. L'accordo definitivo (closing) se tutto va bene è previsto al massimo entro sei mesi.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Comunicato Wanda: In relazione all'articolo apparso oggi sul quotidiano Repubblica, Wanda Group precisa che non ha nessun coinvolgimento in interessi, piani o negoziazioni per l'acquisto del Milan.*



.


----------



## Fedeshi (16 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che se non sbaglio è proprio in posizione numero 6 in quella classifica degli uomini più ricchi



Al Thani di patrimonio personale ha "solo" 2,5 Miliardi,mentre questo 14.Il problema è che come ha detto il buon Re dell'Est,mentre il primo ha la Quatar Sports Invenstiments con 400 Miliardi di capitale sociale,noi fino a quando non ci sono le firme,non sappiamo quale sarebbe il potere economico della cordata,ma a quanto detto da Galatioto e dal fatto che uno della sua reputazione sia coinvolto in tutto questo,saremmo in una botte di ferro.


----------



## The P (16 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Che se non sbaglio è proprio in posizione numero 6 in quella classifica degli uomini più ricchi



2 anni fa risultava il secondo uomo più ricco della Cina dietro Ma.

A quanto pare però cambiano molto in fretta lì le cose 

Come aziende ci sono Xiaomi e Tencent che si stanno facendo sempre più largo e i loro Boss avanzano. Comunque Jack Ma dovrebbe superare il boss d Wanda in breve tempo.


----------

